# Swedish: du älskar att reta mig



## Setwale_Charm

One person told me this but since that person is a Finn and not a Swede, I would like to know whether "älska att göra ngt" is a valid structure in Swedish to render the English "I love to do smth"?


----------



## Neutrino

Yes it is.


----------



## Hannouschka

It definetely is, but the word "älska" is not as frequent in Swedish as "love" is in English. So don't use it unless you really mean it - or even "reserve" the word for when you need to tell someone you love them


----------



## Myha

Can't you use "gilla" for more informal stuff...?


----------



## Tjahzi

I would recommend that Myha.


----------



## jonquiliser

I for one use it (the älska-version) in abundance.


----------



## María Madrid

Jag med...


----------



## jonquiliser

María, perhaps we just get too carried away by enthusiasm?


----------



## María Madrid

Jovisst! Det ska man absolut göra.


----------



## jonquiliser

María Madrid said:


> Jovisst! Det ska man absolut göra.



Jupp!


----------



## flame

Can you use "tycker om" here:

"Du tycker om reta mig."


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I think, that`s a way weaker.


----------



## Tjahzi

Indeed it is, but Swedes prefer modesty and humbleness, so a verb like "älska" is definatly more emotionally loaded than its corresponding translations and hence, one might want to use it slightly more sparely, or at least be aware of the difference.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Setwale_Charm said:


> One person told me this but since that person is a Finn and not a Swede, I would like to know whether "älska att göra ngt" is a valid structure in Swedish to render the English "I love to do smth"?


 
This is perfectly OK. There are no emotional inhibitions among Swedes about love when it comes to doing things (or expressing your feelings for objects or animals), it's very specifically the action of telling someone you love them to their face that is *sooo* hard  for us. (Word of advice: Don't tell a Swedish guy that you love him, using the word 'älskar' unless he's already proposed, or he'll run away screaming in terror! )



flame said:


> Can you use "tycker om" here:
> 
> "Du tycker om reta mig."


flame, you need to insert the infinitive marker 'att' in all these cases: du tycker om *att* reta mig/du gillar att reta mig/du älskar att reta mig

As for the strength of the words, I would use 'gillar' (less formal than 'tycker om') for 'like', 'tycker om' for 'enjoy' and 'älskar' for 'love' in this context.

Counter-question: wouldn't it be more correct to use the progressive form in English here: I love/like/enjoy teas*ing* her?

/Wilma


----------

